# Accent lighting not working?



## KKelley (Sep 17, 2013)

I just bought my 06 GTO about a month ago and up until a few days ago the interior accent lighting (green lights) was working fine. When they quit coming on I tried to diagnose the problem by checking all the fuses and anything else that could cause them to not work and I came up with nothing. Is there a switch or something that turns these on and off? :confused


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

Dimmer on the light switch????

Larry


----------



## KKelley (Sep 17, 2013)

AlaGreyGoat said:


> Dimmer on the light switch????
> 
> Larry


Nope. That was the first thing I tried


----------



## shelad (Jul 27, 2012)

Did you check the on/off switch on the dome light?


----------



## Steamwalker (Mar 9, 2012)

shelad said:


> Did you check the on/off switch on the dome light?


^This


----------

